# Where will WJX go in the short term



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Will consider a small holding in the near future

Anyone own this ,,,,thoughts


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Down, in my opinion. It will likely cut its dividend, as it is not sustainable at its likely forward earnings. The company has struggled last number of years trying to grow. EPS has decreased year after year. Its margins are terrible. It has more debt on its balance sheet than what I would like. The equipment space has struggled. This company also has exposure to the oil & gas sector. All in all, unless you are a long term investor looking for a bounce back, for the short term, I wouldn't go near it.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

leeder said:


> Down, in my opinion. It will likely cut its dividend, as it is not sustainable at its likely forward earnings. The company has struggled last number of years trying to grow. EPS has decreased year after year. Its margins are terrible. It has more debt on its balance sheet than what I would like. The equipment space has struggled. This company also has exposure to the oil & gas sector. All in all, unless you are a long term investor looking for a bounce back, for the short term, I wouldn't go near it.


Volume is low
Another sector that is oil related
Will watch for now


----------

